# Waagerechte Streifen beim Zocken



## Imperator-Paul (22. Februar 2008)

HI
also ich habe seit ein paar Wochen den Samsung Syncmaster 226BW und bin von denn Farben und der Größe echt begeistert. Nur stören mich da solche waagerechte Streifen auf dem Bildschirm, welche gelegentlich bei Spielen auftreten.
Besonders ausgeprägt sind die Streifen bei The Witcher wenn ein Video läuft, auch habe ich diese Streifen nur bei WOW (kaum sichtbar meist am Horizont) und sonst sind mir noch keine 
Solche aufgefallen.
Das RTA habe ich schon ausgestellt da sich hier und da Nachzieheffekte bemerkbar machten (auch hier war es gut bei WOW zu sehen).
Die Vertikale Synchronisation ist auch immer an.
Vielleicht wisst ihr ja was zu tun ist oder wenigstens an was es liegen könnte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (22. Februar 2008)

Waagrechte Streifen seh ich auf dem Screenshot keine...nimm mal nen anderen Monitor und erzähl uns dann,obs was gebracht hat.


----------



## Masher (22. Februar 2008)

Könnte genauso ein Graka Fehler sein, sprich Graka ist defekt....Probier mal einen anderen Monitor oder eine andere Graka...mfg


----------



## der_schnitter (22. Februar 2008)

Hmm,Geforce 8800 GTX ist recht neu,da glaube ich weniger,dass die langsam versagt.Hast du den alten Monitor noch?


----------



## hansi152 (22. Februar 2008)

ich hab zwar noch einen CRT aber bei mir gabs was ähnliches.

Bei mir kamen bei einer Steckerleiste regelmäßige waagrechte Streifen bei einer anderen leiste nimmer. 
also probiers gg-falls mit direkt an der Steckdose oder eben mit ner anderen Steckerleiste.


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2008)

Die Streifen werden Tearing sein, der Effekt, den man hat, wenn Vsync deaktiviert ist, und die Graka mehr frames berechnet, als der Monitor darstellen kann. Dann zeigt er ein Teilbild an und die Grafikkarte schiebt schon das nächste nach, ergo landen zwei nicht zusammenpassende Teilbilder auf dem Bildschirm, mit Streifen.
Dazu passt auch, dass man auf dem Screenshot nichts sieht. Betrifft naämlich nur den Monitor.

Bei TFTs wird das besonders deutlich, weil die nur mit 60Hz arbeiten, man kann das Phänomen aber auch bei CRTs beobachten (nur nicht so deutlich, sind ja keine Hold-Type displays).
einfache/einzige Lösung: Mach mal Vsync im Spiel oder im Treiber an.

Ach ja: Einige Sachen, evtl. Overlay-Elemente (Videos) und 2D-Objekte können nicht synchronisiert werden. Der Win-Desktop teart z.B. wie sau, wenn ich ein Fenster umherbewege. Das ist Feature.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. Februar 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ach ja: Einige Sachen, evtl. Overlay-Elemente (Videos) und 2D-Objekte können nicht synchronisiert werden. Der Win-Desktop teart z.B. wie sau, wenn ich ein Fenster umherbewege. Das ist Feature.


Aber nur bei NT5, nicht bei NT6 mit Aero...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Aber nur bei NT5, nicht bei NT6 mit Aero...


Aero nicht, aber auf der Basic-Oberfläche.


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2008)

Die ist ja auch unbeschleunigt...


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Februar 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die ist ja auch unbeschleunigt...


Ja. Ich redete ja auch von 2D-Objekten. Aero ist ja nun, was die Berechnung angeht, nicht so ganz 2D, da einige der Effekte afaik vektorielle Transformationen beinhalten.
Aber eigentlich ist das off-Topic Gedudel, Herr Payne. 

Hier gehts ja um Spiele, und da geht Vsync.


----------

